# Athern 45-2 wont crawl



## jimlar19 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a Athern 45-2 engine ,and i am using Lentz DCC system and i cannot get this engine to crawl real slow like the outher atlas engines that i have, i have to set it on the second speed notch to get it to start moving and then it starts kind of fast, i have tried to change the voltage and speed settings in the CV, aney sugestions HELP

Thanks

jim


----------

